# Need Ice Melt in CT



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Does anybody have or know where I can get some ice melt asap? I am on a number of lists with vendors I typically use but I am just about out and need more asap. Call me at (860)633-0115 ext. 23 if you know where or have ice melt I can buy.


----------

